# ECG 2011 Pictures



## JBroida

Sorry it took me so long to get these up... most of these were taken by Sara (though i took a few). I also have some videos that i will be uploading when i have time. The album is located on facebook, but if any of you have trouble viewing them, let me know and i'll see if i can upload them somewhere else.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150196305068860.323318.369479678859

Enjoy.

-Jon


----------



## Potato42

Thanks for the pictures Jon! Looks like a lot of exciting stuff was going on. Man it's amazing how much things have evolved in a few years.


----------



## WildBoar

Nice!


----------



## oivind_dahle

Awesome! : )
Great weather, nice knives. Wish I could be there!


----------



## rockbox

So who owns that crazy custom buffer.


----------



## Jim

Next year I am going to corner the market on sunscreen.



rockbox said:


> So who owns that crazy custom buffer.









Guilty,
it's a set up my Dad used. He was a chip carver, it has 4- 8 inch wheels 2 with abrasive belts and 2 with leather strops, some paper and fabric strops.
He made many tools out of old straight razor blades. Del looked at it and calculated on the fly the final output at 220 RPM. 

I dont use it, I dragged it along to see if someone could.


----------



## DevinT

Looks like fun. 

Who had the spoon?

Hoss


----------



## steeley

WOW ! thank you Jon and Sara for the photos .
Warren looks great as always nice brisket and new puppy .:happy3:


----------



## rockbox

Jim, 

I think its really cool. At that speed, you could use it to slowly flatten blade roads without worrying too much.


----------



## tk59

It's such a wierd feeling to actually know the knives, even individual knives and stones (as opposed to a particular model) but not recognize hardly any of the people... I think I have a problem.


----------



## l r harner

great shots and i cant wait to hear about ow goony i look in the video


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Really got me wishing I could have been there!


----------



## JBroida

Here's one of the videos from the ECG:
[video=youtube;glfuqRH3eOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glfuqRH3eOM[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance

The Zapruder film came out clearer than that! :razz:


----------



## JBroida

dont judge... its a SLR, not a video camera... plus my 60mm lens has no image stabilization


----------



## JBroida

Heres another video... this one is a short clip of Del's (Delbert Ealy for those of you who dont know) forging demo:
[video=youtube;-riQtcqr7T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-riQtcqr7T0[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete

J-Bro,

Thanks for the excellent pictures, clearly you know what you are doing behind the lens of a camera. This year's ECG looked like it was a great time but I have to admit I am glad I did not go because I'm not sure I'd be able to pay the mortgage with all those awesome knives laying about. I still cannot believe how legendary Butch's tuna sword is, that right there is the ultimate!

Regards,

The Stipulation


----------



## WildBoar

DevinT said:


> Who had the spoon?


That was me -- I could not pass up a chance to show it off :cool2:



PierreRodrigue said:


> Really got me wishing I could have been there!


Even though you could not be there you were well-represented :thumbsup2: Your suji had the honor of slicing up the briskets, and the petty and paring were on display.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sara has such a great eye for photography. Thanks for posting all this Jon.


----------



## JBroida

more videos...

Here are a few of butch and his grinding demo 

[video=youtube;dUxFxQNm9yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUxFxQNm9yE[/video]

[video=youtube;5ySb5egF4dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ySb5egF4dM[/video]

[video=youtube;hr5of2pgKJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr5of2pgKJw[/video]

[video=youtube;3ma_bPwaEAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ma_bPwaEAw[/video]

[video=youtube;jSI5JXi2R_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSI5JXi2R_k[/video]


----------



## Michael Rader

Sounds like you guys had a great time. I liked the pics of all the great food. Don't suppose you have any leftovers...

I like your Shempp hat, Butch, Ed is one of my friends and mentors. 
-M


----------



## l r harner

thats the older of my 2 hats the other was the black one that he was giving out a few years ago


----------



## wenus2

Very cool, wish I coulda made it. My fave pic is a tie between Del's table and Sara fittin to go all ninja with the Butchasword.


----------



## apicius9

Finally took the time to look through the pics, very nice! I'm sure you had a great time out there. I recognize some faces but there are a bunch of new ones also. And, if I may say so, Sara does equally well before and behind the camera. 

Stefan


----------

